# Cerrito de la Libertad-Huancayo



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

Este es uno de los sitios mas bonitos de Huancayo, esta a 1 Km del centro de la ciudad al final de la av Giraldez, llamado tambien "el mirador"; desde ahí se aprecia el panorama de la ciudad y parte del valle del Mantaro. Cuenta con una Concha Acústica para presentaciones artísticas de diversa índole, juegos infantiles, parques, una capilla de hermosa arquitectura y un zoológico administrado por la Municipalidad de Huancayo.
Cerca de ahi esta torre torre que es otro sitio muy interesante.
P.d.Las fotos las he encontrado en internet

Al final de la Av Giraldez esta este monumento al general Inca Cahuide, aqui empieza una cuesta para acceder al cerrito de la libertad.









Iglesia en honor al cristo pobre









patio de la iglesia









Vista del sur del valle del Mantaro.









Concha acustica









Escenario:









Alrededor del escenario:

















Estacion repetidora de Tv.









Entrada al pequeño pero bonito zoologico









Piscina temperada, tenia un trampolin pero lo quitaron hace 15 años.

























Plaza del ajedrez









Flor de la retama









Juegos para los niños









Y para finalizar otra vista de la ciudad.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que bonito y apacible lugar, con una vista de toda la ciudad, estoy seguro que desde ahi tambien se podrían sacar unas buenas vistas de Huancayo, a ver si alguién se anima.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

interesante lugar, me gusta todo lugar de recreacion publica que se hace en ciudades andinas, aprovechan muy bien el entorno !!!


----------



## wallh (Jun 12, 2005)

Huancayo siempre me trae buenos recuerdos!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me agrada, me parece que Huancayo es una ciudad muy pintoresca.


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

hm... los monumentos se ven medio huachafones pero al menos hay areas verdes bien cuidadas. las piscinas tampoco estan mal


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Muy bonito los paisajess.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Está bonito el sitio. En cuanto a lo de huachafería, no hay que olvidar, mi estimado Macross, que la idiosincracia de la gente de la sierra central es alegre y colorida. Por lo tanto, al hacer obras de ese tipo, acordes a su identidad, no están siendo huachafos, sino dando rienda suelta a su auténtica forma de ser.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Nice!!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Muy bonito!!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Está bonito el sitio. En cuanto a lo de huachafería, no hay que olvidar, mi estimado Macross, que la idiosincracia de la gente de la sierra central es alegre y colorida. Por lo tanto, al hacer obras de ese tipo, acordes a su identidad, no están siendo huachafos, sino dando rienda suelta a su auténtica forma de ser.


bien dicho


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Huancayo simpre da gratas sorpresas al foro....


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

bonito lugar!


----------



## Mavo92 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Vistas de Huancayo*

Estas fotos que muestran toda la ciudad en 4 partes, estan realizadas desde el último piso del Hotel presidente.
LA calle real,la zona más concurrida de la ciudad, norte de la ciudad









Sobresale la iglesia de la Inmaculada:









EL oeste de la ciudad, destaca el estadio Cuarto Centenario.









La Calle Real, dirección Sur, hacia el distrito de Chilca.









Seguro que lo abran notado,y es que hay muchas construcciones a medio acabar que desentonan.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si pues, a casi todas las construcciones les falta acabado a los costados, además me sorprende la gran cantidad de antenas, creo que muchas ciudades del interior tienen este problema, de veras que se ven horribles.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Deberíamos crear el Partido Tarrajeísta Peruano. Daríamos una nueva imagen a nuestras ciudades.
Muy bacanes las fotos, Mavo!


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Se ve simplemente caotica!


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

HUANCAYO NO ME GUSTA IMPERA EL MAL GUSTO Y EL DESORDEN.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> Deberíamos crear el Partido Tarrajeísta Peruano. Daríamos una nueva imagen a nuestras ciudades.
> Muy bacanes las fotos, Mavo!


Mejor un Ministerio de Tarrajería y pintura.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Si se constituyeran empresas de demolición en el Perú, sería un sector extremadamente rentable.


----------

